# help!



## bug (Jul 31, 2013)

sorry, i'm new to painting. i love and admire art a lot, and i'm very mediocre, especially at painting (i'm better with charcoal and graphite) but i was going to paint designs on this black table and chairs i have, and i was just curious if someone had suggestions one what the best paint to use would be to make it last?


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Aug 3, 2013)

I would go with acrylic and then spray it with a sealant!


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

Hello JuliaGhostx3 & bug!

If I may, I'd like to addendum Ms. Julia's reply by simply adding "outdoor" to that recommendation, such as this one, although I don't necessarily endorse this name brand.
"Regular" acrylic paint will crack and peel off a non-porous surface and although a sealant _should_ prevent that generally, I suppose it would need to as well be designed for outdoor use (not knowing how much if any exposure this chair may get to outdoor situations).


----------



## bug (Jul 31, 2013)

JuliaGhostx3 said:


> I would go with acrylic and then spray it with a sealant!


okay, that's what i was thinking but i just wanted to be sure before i went and bought supplies!


----------



## bug (Jul 31, 2013)

corydulos said:


> Hello JuliaGhostx3 & bug!
> 
> If I may, I'd like to addendum Ms. Julia's reply by simply adding "outdoor" to that recommendation, such as this one, although I don't necessarily endorse this name brand.
> "Regular" acrylic paint will crack and peel off a non-porous surface and although a sealant _should_ prevent that generally, I suppose it would need to as well be designed for outdoor use (not knowing how much if any exposure this chair may get to outdoor situations).


it won't be getting any outdoor use, strictly an indoor chair and table  but i'll look into those, because the extra protection might be good just in case, thank you


----------



## olivierthelord (Aug 15, 2013)

Why not trying watercolors? Its a good way to start, kinda difficult but very instructive !


----------



## bug (Jul 31, 2013)

olivierthelord said:


> Why not trying watercolors? Its a good way to start, kinda difficult but very instructive !


i've dabbled in water colors a wee bit, and i'm just plain awful to be honest haha, i usually just wind up making something very abstract because i can't control this medium as well as i can with graphite. but i wanna break out into acrylic just for fun. we found this chair and table by the dumpster, and i thought it'd be fun to make a scene on it, and if it comes out crummy, then they can return to their resting place by the dumpster, and if they come out nicely than we'll keep them! just a fun experiment, but i wanted to make sure i was using the right paints


----------

